# Need Help with Tagging/Labeling



## cposch (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello.

I have a few shirts I am about ready to print out. I want to keep the costs down to a minimum on initial runs and samples (obviously). Here is my question:

A lot of the shirts I buy from retailers do not have tags on them anymore. They have the brand label printed on the back of the shirt neckline. I dont want to order my shirts from Continental "bespoke" with labels on them because my initial runs are going to be low (prob less than 100 with various types of shirts). However, i DO NOT want tags. I want this painted on label. Any thoughts on how about I can do this without incurring a full screen set-up and printing cost simply for the label? Is there anything else I can use instead of a sewn on tag? I saw a label which was essentially a tag, but it looked like it was glued on to the neckline, flat to the surface. Anyone know anything about this?

Thanks for you help..c


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Some of Continental's shirts come with labels on the sideseam instead of the neckline.

There are "press on" type labels that I've seen sold. I've never seen them actually in use to see the quality, but I know they exist


----------



## Labels (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey what about printed labels?? htey can be done in small runs and do not cost that much....


----------



## cposch (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks. Yes. I have Continental at my house. But, I want my own personal label on the shirt with my own logo. All the continental shirts I have have labels on the inside, lower part of the shirt, which is great. i hate tags. 

any idea where i could get press on tags? or something that isnt terribly cheesy?


----------



## cposch (Apr 20, 2006)

Labels said:


> Hey what about printed labels?? htey can be done in small runs and do not cost that much....


What do you mean by printed labels? i dont want an actual tag, but something that will adhere to the back of the neck on a shirt... just for initial runs. if they sell, i'll figoure out something else.

thank you for your help


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> i hate tags.





> any idea where i could get press on tags?





> but something that will adhere to the back of the neck on a shirt



I'm not sure I understand 

What would be the difference between a press on tag in the neckline and a custom sewn in label in the neckline?

Are you looking for something that goes *inside* the shirt or on the *outside* of the shirt?

If on the inside, why a press on over a sewn on in the same location? 

Just trying to make sure I understand what you're asking


----------



## cposch (Apr 20, 2006)

Instead of a "tag" on the inside of the back of the neck of a shirt, (ie. a tag that was sewn on, and usually has that annoying scratchy feel when it touches the back of your skin on your neck), i want something to either iron on, or stick on the back of the neck on the interior of the shirt (ie. something like most shirts have these days - no tag, just a painted on label). Was just wondering if there was an alternative around whereby i would NOT have to pay a screen printer the $15 set up charge, and $4 per print for simple a label.....espec something a low runs like i want to do at first. thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> (ie. a tag that was sewn on, and usually has that annoying scratchy feel when it touches the back of your skin on your neck)


Ahh, gotcha. I hate that feeling as well (although some of the higher quality labels don't have that scratchy feel).

It seems like an iron on or stick on tag might have the same feel, while a printed on tag might not. 

I know I've heard of some members using a heat press to print on those labels, and there's some discussion in this thread trying to figure out how threadless prints their inside neckline labels (in the manner you're looking for):
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4102


Some printing suggestions are in that thread.


----------



## craigthompson79 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am new to the t-shirt business. Where would I find t-shirts with no labels in them? Or private labeling?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

craigthompson79 said:


> I am new to the t-shirt business. Where would I find t-shirts with no labels in them? Or private labeling?


Read here: tagless related topics at T-Shirt Forums

Or here: relabeling related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

If you want to have your shirts relabeled in any fashion you should be prepared to pay for it.

If you want printed labels, any company willing to do it for you will charge you a screen set up and print charge. This is many times more cost effective than getting woven labels manufactured and sewn in, but anyway you go about it, you should expect it to cost you some additional money.


----------

